

Fizzy drinks make teenagers more violent - swombat
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/8845778/Fizzy-drinks-make-teenagers-violent.html

======
DanBC
Title of news paper article == "FIZZY DRINKS MAKE TEENAGERS VIOLENT"

Last sentences of news paper article == ""There may be a direct cause-and-
effect-relationship, perhaps due to the sugar or caffeine content of soft
drinks. "However there may be other factors, unaccounted for in our analyses,
that cause both high soft drink consumption and aggression.""

Frustrating that the people doing the research are being cautious about the
cause / effect relationship and that's being ignored by the reporter. At least
the newspaper mentions the journal, even though they don't link to it.

------
ZeroGravitas
These two sentences made me think it was just a male/female thing, though
you'd hope they'd taken that into consideration:

 _"They were asked how many cans of non-diet fizzy drink they'd consumed over
the past week before being put into high or low consumption categories,
depending on their answers.

The teens were then asked if they had been violent towards a peer, sibling or
partner over the previous year and if they'd carried a gun or knife."_

